# كيف أعيش وما هي الحياة لكل رجل وامراة



## god love 2011 (29 مايو 2009)

*



   تحيرت كثيراً حينما فكرة ان اكتب عن الحياة وان كنت انا نفسى لا اعرف كيف اعيش ولكنني اشعر انني قد استطيع ان اضع توصيف للحياة على الاقل من وجهة نظري التي قد تكون صحيحة او خطائة . 
اولاً : تاكيد قاتل جداً ومفجع ان الوالدين بسبب حبهم وخوفهم الزائد على ابنائهم قد يدمرو حياتهم بالكامل فيخلقوا منهم اشخاص عاجزين عن الحياة او التصرف او التعامل مع الاشخاص والمواقف بفكرهم هما غير قادرين على مواجهة التجارب والصعاب التي تقابلهم .
ثانياً : الابناء ايضاً قد يستمرون فى تدمير حياتهم مما يورثهم القدره الخارقة على تدمير حياة ابنائهم حيث يظل الابن عاجز عن اتخاذ قرار فى حياتة لانه ينتظر من والدية ان يساعدوه مادياً لبداية حياتة وهذا ما يستخدمة الوالدين فى الضغط على ابنائهم لتنفيذ رغباتهم وامالهم التي قد تكون خاطئة بنسبة كبيرة وهكذا ايضاً بعض الاباء والامهات لا يتركون لبناتهم حرية اختيار شريك الحياة مما يجعلهن مجبرات على قبول اي وضع للتخلص من الضغوط العائلية وهذا الاختيار قد يجعلها لا تبالي باي شيء فى حياتها مما يجعل حياتها مجرد حياة مجردة من كل شيء .
ثالثاً : لا ولن اؤاكد على مدي ثوابي او خطائي بل اترك الاختيار لك من يقراء هذة الكلمات .

لكي اعرف كيف اعيش لابد ان اغير مفهومي عن الحياة !!
السؤال كيف وماهي الحياة .
سوف اتكلم فقط عن الاسرة ولن اتكلم عن من يتجه اي اتجاة اخر لانه يسلك بفكر مختلف عن الاخرين ومستقل وله هدف يرغب الوصول اليه او قد يكون هارباً من الحياة .
اذا ماهي الحياة : 
الحياة اسرة تتكون من رجل وامراءه كل منهم نصف الاخر ولا يستطيع احدهم بدون الاخر ان يكون اسرة سعيدة مملؤة بالمحبة والسلام . اذا الرجل والمراه نصفان يكمل كل منهم الاخر كيف ؟ لكي تعرفوا يا اعزائي يجب عليكم ان تتخيلوا معي 
نصف انسان بغض النظر عن كونة رجل ام امراة 
نصف عقل – عين واحدة – اذن واحدة نصف انف – نصف لسان – نصف اسنان – نصف قلب – يد واحدة نصف اعضاء البطن – رجل واحدة هل هذا التصور يعطينا صورة واضحة لشخص معين بالطبع لا ولكن تعالوا معي 
1-عقل كامل تفكير 2- عيناً رؤيا كاملة واضحة 3- اذناً سمع افضل 4- انف كامل حاسة شم قوية 5- لسان كامل قدرة جيدة على التذوق 6- اسنان كاملة قدرة على الاكل ويعطينا 1&5&6 قدرة كاملة عن النطق 7- يدين الامساك بالاشياء التصفيق الجيد 8- اعضاء مكتملة وظائف مكتملة 9- رجلاً قدرة على التحرك والتقدم والمشى .
اذا الرجل والمراة نصفان مكملاً بدونهم لاتوجد اسرة .
سؤال 
هل يملك الرجل او المراة فقط القدرة على التفكير ؟ 
هل دائماً يكون الرجل على ثواب والمراة على خطاء او العكس ؟
هل المراة مجرد جسد او اناءة لاشبع الشهوة ؟ 
وهل الرجل مصدر للماديات فقط ؟ 
هل المراة لا تستطيع ان تعمل ؟ 
هل الرجل لا يستطيع ان يعيش بمفردة ؟
اترك لكم الاجابة على الاسئلة السابقة .
اذا الرجل والمراة يحتاج كل منهم الاخر وليس احدهم عبد للاخر ولكن علاقة تكامل واحتياج متبادل .
النتيجة التي اسعي اليها سيدي سيدتي تشاركا معاً فكرا معاً حبا بعضكم بعضاً جيداً قدموا كل منكم للاخر بصدق فكروا مع ابنائكم دعوهم يتنفسون يعيشون يخطئون ويتعلمون راقبوهم ووجهوهم دعهم يقتربوا من النار ويلمسونها وانتم بجوارهم حتي تنقذوهم ويستطيعوا ان يعلموا ما هو الثواب والخطاء بالتعلم والمعرفة ولا اقول ان كل الاشيئا يصح تجربتها ولكن حينما يقعون فى ماذق يتعلمون كيف يتصرفون 
علموهم كيف يكونوا رجالاً فى تصرفاتهم ليس الاولاد فقط بل البنات علموهم كيف يفكرون وكيف يختارون وكيف يرفضون وكيف يقبلون علموهم كيف يقدمون الحب ويحبون بعضهم البعض علموهم كيف يحترمون الاخر وينظرون اليه نظرة احترام وليس نظرة اشتهاء او احتقار لابد ان نبداء بانفسنا حتي نستطيع ان نزرع فى ابنائنا الافضل دائماً 

منقووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومتكامل وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
*ميرسى جدا يا سيمون*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومهم
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 مايو 2009)

كلام جميل جداااااااااااااااا ياسيمون
صحيح الرجل يكمل المرأة والمرأة تكمل الرجل
ربنا ماخلقش حد أقل من حد
ولو الأطفال من صغرهم اتربوا على انهم يبقوا ليهم تفكيرهم الخاص
وعلى احترام الجنس الاخر 
ساعتها هتنتهى مشاكل كتير فى مجتمعنا
ميرسى على الموضوع​


----------



## kimora (29 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fi3lan almasih ajmal chi fihayati moundou an 3araft almasih ladaya tika fi almoustakbal wa la abki 3ala 12 sana da3ou mini bila mouwasa wala  amal almasih hakika dahkla hayati wa sa3ada taghmourni li ana hayati dakhalaha alfarah choukran yasou3


----------



## kimora (29 مايو 2009)

choukran yasou3 kimora


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رائع


ربنا يباركك سيمو


وتنزلى مواضيع احلى واحلى


وادى تقييم للجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا سيمون 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع ومميز يا سيمون

شكرااااا جزيلا لطرحه

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## god love 2011 (24 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومتكامل وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
> *ميرسى جدا يا سيمون*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



_*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
وميرسى كتيررررررررررررر على التقيم
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*_


----------



## god love 2011 (24 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومهم
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ويعوض تعب محبتك​*



*     ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## god love 2011 (24 يونيو 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> كلام جميل جداااااااااااااااا ياسيمون
> صحيح الرجل يكمل المرأة والمرأة تكمل الرجل
> ربنا ماخلقش حد أقل من حد
> ولو الأطفال من صغرهم اتربوا على انهم يبقوا ليهم تفكيرهم الخاص
> ...



*  ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## god love 2011 (24 يونيو 2009)

kimora قال:


> fi3lan almasih ajmal chi fihayati moundou an 3araft almasih ladaya tika fi almoustakbal wa la abki 3ala 12 sana da3ou mini bila mouwasa wala  amal almasih hakika dahkla hayati wa sa3ada taghmourni li ana hayati dakhalaha alfarah choukran yasou3



*         ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## god love 2011 (24 يونيو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك سيمو
> ...



*       ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
وميرسى كتيررررررررررررر على التقيم
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*


----------



## god love 2011 (24 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا سيمون
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*    ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## god love 2011 (24 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع ومميز يا سيمون
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا لطرحه
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*      ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

حلو جدا الموضوع ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 يونيو 2009)

nancy wadei قال:


> حلو جدا الموضوع ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*  ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2009)

*عندما يتفق رجل وأمر أه على الزواج وبناء اسره وكيان جديد يجب أن يتوحد الهدف وأن يشعر كل طرف بأهمية شريكه ودوره فى بناء هذا الكيان فالاساس هو المشاركه فى كل شىء ولو انتقص طرف من قدر الاخر ومن شأنه فشل المشروع وحدثت خسائر .. فكلاهما يكمل الاخر ولا يوجد طرف افضل من طرف .. موضوع اكثر من رائع يستحق التقييم .. ميرسى يا قمر وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع يا سيمون بجد بجد و فعلا يستحق تقييم جمييييييل 
مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي على مواضيعك المميزة المفيدة دي يا قمرياا
اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة  موري​


----------



## god love 2011 (29 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *عندما يتفق رجل وأمر أه على الزواج وبناء اسره وكيان جديد يجب أن يتوحد الهدف وأن يشعر كل طرف بأهمية شريكه ودوره فى بناء هذا الكيان فالاساس هو المشاركه فى كل شىء ولو انتقص طرف من قدر الاخر ومن شأنه فشل المشروع وحدثت خسائر .. فكلاهما يكمل الاخر ولا يوجد طرف افضل من طرف .. موضوع اكثر من رائع يستحق التقييم .. ميرسى يا قمر وربنا يعوض تعبك*



*   ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
وميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر على التقيم
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما

​*


----------



## god love 2011 (29 يونيو 2009)

moky قال:


> موضوع رائع يا سيمون بجد بجد و فعلا يستحق تقييم جمييييييل
> مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي على مواضيعك المميزة المفيدة دي يا قمرياا
> اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
> اختك الغلبانة  موري​



*   ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على ردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما

​*


----------



## رانا (23 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع جميل ومهم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أغسطس 2012)

رغم انه موضوع حلو ولكن الاباء والامهات لهم خبرة طويلة فى الحياة ويريدون لابنائهم الاختيار الافضل فى الزواج وفى اختيار المشروع المناسب لهم وسوف تثبت الايام صدق اختيار الاباء ياريت يعرف الابناء ان الاباء يتمنون لهم الخير والسعادة


----------

